

Temperature monitoring with Arc + Arduino - krishna2
http://arcfn.com/2009/08/arc-arduino-arm-temperature-monitoring.html

======
joshu
Seems expensive. Couldn't they just have used a USB temperature sensor? The
Phidgets one is like $15.

I've tinkered a bit with building a wireless temperature sensor network for my
house, though...

------
defunkt
So cool. Ken's posts make me want a SheevaPlug badly. Not sure what for or why
- I just know I need one.

